# Test Cyp/ NPP cycle advice



## chaos77 (Feb 23, 2014)

56 yr
5'8"
205lb
20.3% bf

Planning on Test cyp & NPP cycle.
been lifting for 35+ yrs, last 20 without any adds. just started 1 yr ago.

Plan to bulk but want to keep sex drive high.

wk 1-12    Test cyp             400 - 800     1xwk
wk 2-10    NPP                    200             2xwk
wk 1-12    HCG                    500            2xwk
wk 1-12    Aromasin              12.5           ED

wk 13-     Cruise test cyp      200             1xwk
               Run with HCG & aromasin
               HGH?
               Comid? on cruise
               Cialis of course

I ran mostly orals when young & been running TS400 cycles for last year. added dbol once but didn't like it.
I'm looking for some critique or suggestions on cycle and for cruising.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## vassille (Feb 23, 2014)

This is my take on this and I hope you dont take it the wrong way lol.
You may want to drop your body fat down to 10% ish. 
I would just do a cycle of HGH and test with limited Aromasin or as need it. Concentrate on diet and dropping body fat more than bulking..meaning cardio and strict diet and you will be much happier. 
Why do you want to cruise...are you staying on all the time or trying to come off later?. This cycle you have posted as is, if it was me I would not do in all honesty. Too many things wrong with it. Npp you dont pin 2x a week, too much aromasin to start with, too much HCG to run for 12 weeks. 
just my  honest opinion


----------



## NoviceAAS (Feb 23, 2014)

no at 56 years old your body fat is fine, in fact some test and good lean muscle is about the best thing you can do to lower body fat at this point.

  Now to the original question, NPP can be run 2 X a week but youd really be better with 3X a week .  Thats why I really like to pair my NPP with Sustanon and not test e or c .  But you can do it it just requires a little extra pinning and a more complicated schedule. Get a little more benefit from the NPP by upping that dose close to half of your test dose, so 800 test 400 NPP . Unless the only reason you are running the NPP is joint relief.  Also stretch this whole cycle out a bit, stretch it to 16 weeks, and get some proviron. 50-100 mg a day of proviron but watch your BP.

  Also I love HCG but I wouldnt run it straight for 12 weeks.  Id go 4-6 max towards the end of the blast.


----------



## T rex (Feb 23, 2014)

I am in your age group bro and find to keep bf low is best I use formeron as ai and  it handles all issues with little to no sides just by adjusting dose to cycle. I advocate short esters if you can deal with the pins. I regards to your cruise I find it best to cruise on test/primo or test/mast to stay leaner off cycle along with formeron as needed. The best is cardio and lean muscle mass low bf keep crit and bp down and stay strong and injury free in our age group.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 23, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> no at 56 years old your body fat is fine, in fact some test and good lean muscle is about the best thing you can do to lower body fat at this point.
> 
> Now to the original question, NPP can be run 2 X a week but youd really be better with 3X a week .  Thats why I really like to pair my NPP with Sustanon and not test e or c .  But you can do it it just requires a little extra pinning and a more complicated schedule. Get a little more benefit from the NPP by upping that dose close to half of your test dose, so 800 test 400 NPP . Unless the only reason you are running the NPP is joint relief.  Also stretch this whole cycle out a bit, stretch it to 16 weeks, and get some proviron. 50-100 mg a day of proviron but watch your BP.
> 
> Also I love HCG but I wouldnt run it straight for 12 weeks.  Id go 4-6 max towards the end of the blast.



^^^AGREE^^^ and yes keep BP in check..I have come off a supp when I notice it is going too high, not worth the risk...


----------



## chaos77 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'll make some adjustments


----------



## HamHands (Feb 27, 2014)

Be sure to run the Test C at twice the mgs and/or a hair more than twice the ratio of NPP; if you want your dick to work. I'm on both right now and learned that the hard way at about week (3)... I've found my personal dose of bliss is 450mgs of Test C, and 200mgs of NPP, pinned once every 6-7 days works wonders for me. I'm 36, 6'1", 260lbs, 13-14% body fat. This is honestly my cruise dose with a blast dose of 800mgs Test C per week, Without NPP, twice a year... The member that said to monitor your Blood Pressure throughout is speaking the truth... I'm on Lisinopril and Bystolic for blood pressure that's been high since I was 20 years old despite being in the best shape of my life then; due to genetic predisposition to high BP... You will notice your body fat will drop and your gains/appetite/sex drive will go up if you run Test C at twice the dose of NPP and you lift hard and watch your diet... Good luck OP, keep us informed, and post questions along the way. Make sure you have all the prerequisites handy to stave off any problems during the cycle in case they rear their ugly heads... Research Arimidex, Nolva, Clomid, and the like IF you already haven't and what they are used for and in the quantities needed to take them before starting this cycle... Hope this helps!!!


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 27, 2014)

HamHands said:


> ... I've found my personal dose of bliss is 450mgs of Test C, and 200mgs of NPP, pinned once every 6-7 days works wonders for me. . .



bro, i don't even need to say anything here to make you look dumb. you already did my work for me. 




btw, you do know that we can see the other threads you post in, right?


----------



## HamHands (Mar 2, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> bro, i don't even need to say anything here to make you look dumb. you already did my work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about chief?


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have finally decided on a cycle

wk 1-8 Sus 200 3xwk
wk 1-7 NPP 100 3xwk
wk 4-8 HCG 250 2xwk
wk 1-8 Aromasin 12.5 EOD
wk 1-8 Caber .5 2xwk
I have 16 50mg t-bols left over that I might though in there

wk 9-  Either cruise Test C 200 wk or go to PCT or maybe cruise and PCT later.

I like the idea of a short cycle and I'm getting an idea of what works for me you know at my age I need a little boost cuz I'm stuck.

Just looking for a little last critique.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 16, 2014)

HamHands said:


> Be sure to run the Test C at twice the mgs and/or a hair more than twice the ratio of NPP; if you want your dick to work. I'm on both right now and learned that the hard way at about week (3)... I've found my personal dose of bliss is 450mgs of Test C, and 200mgs of NPP, pinned once every 6-7 days works wonders for me. I'm 36, 6'1", 260lbs, 13-14% body fat. This is honestly my cruise dose with a blast dose of 800mgs Test C per week, Without NPP, twice a year... The member that said to monitor your Blood Pressure throughout is speaking the truth... I'm on Lisinopril and Bystolic for blood pressure that's been high since I was 20 years old despite being in the best shape of my life then; due to genetic predisposition to high BP... You will notice your body fat will drop and your gains/appetite/sex drive will go up if you run Test C at twice the dose of NPP and you lift hard and watch your diet... Good luck OP, keep us informed, and post questions along the way. Make sure you have all the prerequisites handy to stave off any problems during the cycle in case they rear their ugly heads... Research Arimidex, Nolva, Clomid, and the like IF you already haven't and what they are used for and in the quantities needed to take them before starting this cycle... Hope this helps!!!



NPP should be pinned at least EOD and from my experience 200mg will not do much especially as a weekly dosed amount. I love NPP, but even for the joint lubrication benefits it needs to be at least 400 a week. For gains 800 a week. 20% BF does seem a bit on the high side. At that amount of BF it will be hard to see much improvement in the overall look of your Physique. You will get strong as hell. But in my humble opinion guys that heavy on gear end up looking like blobs. I don't do this purely for the attention of the opposite sex, having said that. I've never seen any women tripping over themselves to get the attention of the big fat power lifting guy.


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 16, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> NPP should be pinned at least EOD and from my experience 200mg will not do much especially as a weekly dosed amount. I love NPP, but even for the joint lubrication benefits it needs to be at least 400 a week. For gains 800 a week. 20% BF does seem a bit on the high side. At that amount of BF it will be hard to see much improvement in the overall look of your Physique. You will get strong as hell. But in my humble opinion guys that heavy on gear end up looking like blobs. I don't do this purely for the attention of the opposite sex, having said that. I've never seen any women tripping over themselves to get the attention of the big fat power lifting guy.


Yeah but if your BF is already high might as well add as much mass as possible while working on cleaning up your diet. It will be easier on him mentally when he does cut.  There will be developed muscle under the fat.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 16, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> Yeah but if your BF is already high might as well add as much mass as possible while working on cleaning up your diet. It will be easier on him mentally when he does cut.  There will be developed muscle under the fat.



I disagree. Coming from someone who's tried that I disagree. I know that's what is preached from the old school guys. But I have done it both ways and I have gained as much as 40 pounds only to lose most of it due to an aggressive diet to lose it. 

2 Body builders, One is 215 and 13% BF the other is 240 and 20% BF both are 12 weeks out from a show. the first only needs to lose 15 pounds of fat. the second needs to lose at least 40. Every week your losing weight your also losing muscle. The guy at 215 gets to his goal BF% in 8-10 weeks and has an extra 2-4 weeks to fill back out and walk on stage at 205 and ripped to shreds with big full muscle bellies. the second will kill himself with diet and cardio to get to his goal BF and lose muscle in the process. Barely get there if at all by week 12 and walk out around 190-195. looking flat and not ripped from over dieting without ample time to carb back up. Who do you think looks better? who do you think had an easier go? Who do you think is healthier? 

Overall I can add 10 pounds a year and maintain my BF at or near single digits. Who wants to be fat all year? Just my 2 cents from a guy who has tried both scenarios.


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 16, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> I disagree. Coming from someone who's tried that I disagree. I know that's what is preached from the old school guys. But I have done it both ways and I have gained as much as 40 pounds only to lose most of it due to an aggressive diet to lose it.
> 
> 2 Body builders, One is 215 and 13% BF the other is 240 and 20% BF both are 12 weeks out from a show. the first only needs to lose 15 pounds of fat. the second needs to lose at least 40. Every week your losing weight your also losing muscle. The guy at 215 gets to his goal BF% in 8-10 weeks and has an extra 2-4 weeks to fill back out and walk on stage at 205 and ripped to shreds with big full muscle bellies. the second will kill himself with diet and cardio to get to his goal BF and lose muscle in the process. Barely get there if at all by week 12 and walk out around 190-195. looking flat and not ripped from over dieting without ample time to carb back up. Who do you think looks better? who do you think had an easier go? Who do you think is healthier?
> 
> Overall I can add 10 pounds a year and maintain my BF at or near single digits. Who wants to be fat all year? Just my 2 cents from a guy who has tried both scenarios.


Maybe I missed something. I agree in a competition scenario but not for every day Joe. I just think there is no rush to lean out. But sounds like this dude has tons of lifting under his belt and has the tone and shape built under his insulation.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 16, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> Maybe I missed something. I agree in a competition scenario but not for every day Joe. I just think there is no rush to lean out. But sounds like this dude has tons of lifting under his belt and has the tone and shape built under his insulation.



Agreed not everyone has the desire to walk on stage. I guess different goals for different people  I still think its healthier and has more fringe benefits  to walk around leaner even at the mature age of 56.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2014)

tren will help you cut fat during cycle pretty good


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 16, 2014)

wk 1-8 Sus 200 3xwk    Total 600wk
wk 1-7 NPP 100 3xwk    Total 300wk

I went 3xwk because its easier for me and figured its only 1/3 day difference between EOD.
I have never stacked before which is why I kept this conservative IMO but I'm open to sug and I figured I could control bloat/fat whatever with diet and yes the idea is to do a short cycle for regaining some size before cutting.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 16, 2014)

chaos77 said:


> wk 1-8 Sus 200 3xwk    Total 600wk
> wk 1-7 NPP 100 3xwk    Total 300wk
> 
> I went 3xwk because its easier for me and figured its only 1/3 day difference between EOD.
> I have never stacked before which is why I kept this conservative IMO but I'm open to sug and I figured I could control bloat/fat whatever with diet and yes the idea is to do a short cycle for regaining some size before cutting.



Sust looks fine I still think you can safely up the NPP at least to 400.


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 16, 2014)

I thought to keep sex drive up I should double NPP.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> NPP should be pinned at least EOD and from my experience 200mg will not do much especially as a weekly dosed amount. I love NPP, but even for the joint lubrication benefits it needs to be at least 400 a week. For gains 800 a week. 20% BF does seem a bit on the high side. At that amount of BF it will be hard to see much improvement in the overall look of your Physique. You will get strong as hell. But in my humble opinion guys that heavy on gear end up looking like blobs. I don't do this purely for the attention of the opposite sex, having said that. I've never seen any women tripping over themselves to get the attention of the big fat power lifting guy.


he did say thats what he cruises at, everyone is different


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, I think I'll start as planned and go up as I get into it.
Does everything else look good?


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm 53.  I like this cycle.  I've done it several times. Pin M-W-F. Works great.


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going with it.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 17, 2014)

chaos77 said:


> I thought to keep sex drive up I should double NPP.



NPP will not increase your libido. In fact on its own without test it does the opposite. Nor 17's are tough on libido. the test is there to keep that going which is why you always include test in a tren cycle same reason. 

The reason I suggest upping the NPP is I have used it several times and always got great results at low doses like what you are planning. Then someone who knows better told me to try to run it higher and see how I liked it. The difference was night and day. Huge strength increases, and gains as well.


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks, yes I know that. This is why I'm running test at 2x the NPP But I will increase either or both as I go.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> NPP will not increase your libido. In fact on its own without test it does the opposite. Nor 17's are tough on libido. the test is there to keep that going which is why you always include test in a tren cycle same reason.
> 
> The reason I suggest upping the NPP is I have used it several times and always got great results at low doses like what you are planning. Then someone who knows better told me to try to run it higher and see how I liked it. The difference was night and day. Huge strength increases, and gains as well.


I thought tren and Deca are 19 nor?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

had to look it up this is what I found

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Nandrolone* (*19-nortestosterone*) is an anabolic steroid. Nandrolone is most commonly sold commercially as its decanoate ester(*Deca-Durabolin*) and less commonly as a phenylpropionate ester (*Durabolin*). Nandrolone decanoate is used in the treatment ofosteoporosis in postmenopausal women (though now not recommended) at a dose of 50 mg every three weeks. It is also used for some aplastic anemias.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 17, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I thought tren and Deca are 19 nor?



Nice catch Heckler, you are correct I get them confused. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just got my blood results back before starting cycle

I ran PCT as usual and been off everything for 2 months but just got my bloodwork done before I start another cycle. 
I have never had this low of test and never high LH/FSH. 
Last test results at end of cycle show Test 4350, LH .5, FSH .3 just to focus on those numbers and PCT always got me back in range.

I don't know about high LH or FSH. Is this something that needs to be addressed or not? Are those high numbers causing my Test to be low and should I just start another cycle because I know my Test will skyrocket and LH/FSH will plummet.

Test 212
LH 20.2
FSH 17.2


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

I actually have a pretty ridiculously high libido on tren and deca doesnt seem to effect it either, but orals will crush my libido, especially SD. dont know if anyone else experienced that


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Negged for citing wikipedia.


 I didnt want to spread bad info had to double check, I havent cared what the compounds were in years, I just pin uber amounts of tren these days


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I don't know, I rubbed 3 out yesterday and than this girl invited me out and I dropped one more load.  I honestly hope the deca kicks in soon and makes me like a eunuch, I hate being horny and single.
> 
> *I think most people have problems after PCT from a long run of high amounts of Deca*
> 
> I feel bad now for doing that


*​lolz, it actually was cool to get something in my notification other than a spam*


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 17, 2014)

Give it a little more time with the LH that high its bound to come back.


----------



## chaos77 (Oct 17, 2014)

I just happened to think that I've been using GHRP-6 & CJC-1295 to help w/ my appetite and those do mess with the pituitary. I think I'll stop them and go on cycle.


----------

